# Renting



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone provide any annecdotes on their experiences of renting in Canada. My plan would be to rent either a small condo or a room (house share) for the first 6m to a year before purchasing real estate. This would give me the maximum flexibility if I have to move from the GTA area to the West. 
Any idea of current rental prices?

On a different vein has anyone encountered any problems with land laws when purchasing land as a permanent resident yet non citizen?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Caelan (Jan 13, 2008)

Where in the west do you want to live? "The West" is a huge place.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Well if it were out west it would be via contract owkr probably in Calgary or Edmonton.
Cheers Chris


----------



## hartys7 (Jan 30, 2008)

*vancouvers so vast*

My husband has been offered a job on the 2010 olympics construction
where is this near to so I can start to look in the right area for a home 
so many districts makes UK look like a pin prick on a map.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

^ Anywhere to the east of Vancouver city. Make sure you're close to the skytrain and you'll be fine.


----------

